# Wind



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow its been windy lately.

Yesterday on Canada, I was traveling south in the bike lane when I took a strong gust off the reservoir. It pushed me 3 feet into the car lane. 

Looks pretty breezy out there again today too. Headed out soon for a slow spin. Hoping not to get tipped over.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

gusty day = mountain bike day. On some trails, you don't even notice wind. The key is you don't want it too windy in places where trees can fall on you.

On the road bike, high winds always suck.

fc


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

bike cleaning issues aside I'd rather deal with pouring rain than strong wind.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

chickenfried said:


> bike cleaning issues aside I'd rather deal with pouring rain than strong wind.


Negatory; wind could call for more force to exert, but I still think that's better than slipping (especially when climbing).

Well actually I hate both. Last week's wind gave a beating..


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

A couple weeks ago, I put on some aero wheels and "sailed" 8 miles inland..
it seems to be a tail wind about 40-50mph when I checked later.
It took about 15 minutes, avg speed was 31mph and hit 45mph at some spots. When it comes time to do a simple turn around I realized I was in trouble. everytime I tried to position the bike across it would almost get blown away, it wants to fly away like a kite! The chain was in the 12T sprocket. Finally I decided to pedal with the wind a bit further, the bike got up to 16mph without much pedalling. I found a turn off road behind a little hill and reversed my direction of travel. The head and cross wind was coming in all direction.. single digit speeds, lowest gearing, and it must have took me about 90 minutes to ride back.. sort of a white knuckle ride but after the first 30 minutes it was just annoying having the front wheel being pushed all over the place and wind pushing against my ear drums.

So next time when you find yourself riding up 4% at 25mph and the guy on the opposite side descenting is slower, please think about how to get back!

It did put me at 2nd place on Strava on that segment, though


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive been enjoying it, its an exercise in self control, just keep my power output the same as if I was going on a day without wind. On the way back I get to fly 5mph faster, works out fine.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PoorCyclist said:


> A couple weeks ago, I put on some aero wheels and "sailed" 8 miles inland..


Altamont Pass perhaps? There's a good reason they put that wind farm there!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Altamont Pass perhaps? There's a good reason they put that wind farm there!


Correct! I enjoy the smooth road there on the weekends without the trucks.
But the wind that builds up and funnel around the terrain was really nasty on that particular day.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

I hear you about the wind. I would also almost prefer rain, almost. The wind is just grating after a while.

Canada is interesting because there are spots where you always get a tail wind, or always get a head wind, no matter the prevailing wind direction. I guess the air swirls around in that "bucket" between the hills where crystal springs is.

And I know exactly where that cross-wind hits, it's right by that little cottage or whatever it is about 1 mile south of 92.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Last year I went out for a ride and got blasted by a gust of wind from the right. Felt like it picked me up and deposited me 3-4 feet to the left. I decided to turn around and go home. Riding the trainer that day was likely the smartest. Scary when that stuff happens.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

It has been very windy around here. Palo Alto, Portola etc. When its windy I go climb somewhere, then the wind is my friend, cooling me a bit


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

It's always windy commuting from SF to Marin along the Marina but it has been absolute crap wind for much of the last month. Bridge towers have been very dicey, particularly when you throw in the random tourist.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

cinelliguy said:


> It has been very windy around here. Palo Alto, Portola etc. When its windy I go climb somewhere, then the wind is my friend, cooling me a bit


That's the ticket right there. Go in the hills and climb those wind-protected roads.

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Air was chilly this morning and it warmed up by the time I got back off the mountain. However, 5 minutes from home the wind picked up again in the early afternoon. 

I think we are expecting more wind over the weekend.


----------

